# Aulani Picture of the Day thread



## Gorechick

I just got back from an incredible trip to Aulani from January 26-30. I miss it already so I wanted to started a picture thread for those of us anticipating going there or missing it terribly. Enjoy!


----------



## alohamom

Awesome Gorechick-so glad to hear you guys enjoyed yourselves and thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## automaticsoap

Beautiful!  I'll be there in 4 weeks!


----------



## Gorechick




----------



## Regan117

Beautiful! 84 days for us.


----------



## Amw1064

It took us at least 2 weeks to even begin to think about being in the real world.  We thought about Aulani for months afterward.  It is such an awesome place.


----------



## wanderlust7

Koi pond and Makihiki from above.  Can you spot Mickey in the picture?  

There is a koi with a hidden Mickey on its head.  If I remember right, the koi is mostly white and the Mickey spot is orangeish (it's a little abstract).  It's easier to find during feedings.


----------



## sleepymouse

Love this thread! Will add photos after our first trip.


----------



## E&Cmom




----------



## nmmom95

Our view at breakfast our last day taken from 'Ama 'Ama.


----------



## cgattis

Amw1064 said:


> It took us at least 2 weeks to even begin to think about being in the real world.  We thought about Aulani for months afterward.  It is such an awesome place. View attachment 149179


Aw, your daughter is beautiful . Is that Photopass or your shot?  I think I saw where you'd posted she got her hair done there and the dress at the swap meet?

Can't wait until I have pics to contribute here!!  Thanks, all, for sharing!!!


----------



## PlutoFan10

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## Amw1064

cgattis said:


> Aw, your daughter is beautiful . Is that Photopass or your shot?  I think I saw where you'd posted she got her hair done there and the dress at the swap meet?
> 
> Can't wait until I have pics to contribute here!!  Thanks, all, for sharing!!!


Thanks!!!!  I took the picture right in front of the koi fish pond right after she had gotten her hair done. We got the dress at the swap meet.  ($10 I think)


----------



## vikequeen

43 days for us . .not that I'm counting. Will add pics when we are there!


----------



## Gorechick

I lifted this one off google images. It's so pretty.


----------



## Gorechick

Another one off google images, but so cute!


----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0055_HDR - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## EWL

Was there over MLK weekend... oh to be back standing here again!





IMG_4266[/url] by ewl930, on Flickr[/IMG]


IMG_4266 by ewl930, on Flickr


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We leave in 5 days..... Can't wait to see it all!!


----------



## EWL

DSCF0324 by ewl930, on Flickr


----------



## jtkboston

A week's worth of paradise!


----------



## Gorechick

jtkboston said:


> A week's worth of paradise!
> View attachment 149998



We didn't know it was a "thing" to collect bracelets and wear them all week. I cut mine off but kept them as a souvenir.


----------



## E&Cmom

I have a band picture as well. DH and I cut ours off each day but the kids kept theirs.


----------



## alohamom

Yup-kept and stacked our bands as well


----------



## OKW Lover

Aulani Grand Villa Kitchen



DSC_0223 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Luv2trav

I am loving this thread...


----------



## EWL

IMG_4143 by ewl930, on Flickr


----------



## dbenlee

Aulani at night


----------



## Gorechick

Early morning watching the gentle waves.


----------



## EWL

Aulani using camera sketch mode!  

DSCF0297 by ewl930, on Flickr


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Your room awaits


----------



## Meriweather

First trip end of May.....I will be looking at pictures until then and hope to have a lot to share when we get back.


----------



## DisnutDave

I had my point-and-shoot Sony RX 100 camera set for ultra low light and was able to capture some of the stars over Aulani.

[GALLERY=][/[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]GALLERY]


----------



## Gorechick

From Google images


----------



## Gorechick

From Google images


----------



## OKW Lover

Balcony of an ocean view grand villa, room 9000 IIRC.  Note that there are actually 5 sliders out from the GV.  I'm apparently standing in front of the 5th.  The white building in the back left is the former JW Marriott.



DSC_0238 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## eeyorefanuk




----------



## E&Cmom




----------



## OKW Lover

Sunrise, or was it sunset?



DSC_0002 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Sunset at the Aulani beach


----------



## E&Cmom

My avatar is a sunset at Aulani photo so I don't have to post it again. Lol.


----------



## OKW Lover

deleted


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Watching the sunset from the beach - no one does sunsets like Hawaii and Aulani gives you the perfect view.

This was taken in a little grove that's to the left side of the beach if you keep walking.


----------



## sandkpendt

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## CampbellzSoup

View from the hot tub!


----------



## E&Cmom

Not sure why this isn't working. I will try again later.


----------



## Deirdres

Great pictures, it makes me wish I was going back soon. Our next trip back won't be until 2017, but it gives me time to plan and plan and plan!


----------



## 10SandyToes

Planning a trip to Aulani, and these pictures are making me even more excited!


----------



## 10SandyToes

*


----------



## CampbellzSoup

My new writing pen!  Compliments of the resort when you go


----------



## thedears




----------



## kungaloosh22

The infinity pool and spa pictures are so inviting! I can't wait to plant myself in one of these pictures.


----------



## cgattis

thedears said:


> View attachment 153530


For those of us who haven't been yet, what are we seeing here?  Not that it matters--it's gorgeous.......


----------



## alohamom

WOW-great shot!


----------



## thedears

It's the adult pool.  





cgattis said:


> For those of us who haven't been yet, what are we seeing here?  Not that it matters--it's gorgeous.......


----------



## sleepymouse

Love the pen photo! Everywhere we stay, the pen is the one thing I always take home with me.


----------



## OKW Lover

Grand Villa Master BR:



DSC_0212 by jalves_02360, on Flickr

and Dining Room:



DSC_0218 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## alohamom

I just saw this pic on ohmydisney and immediately thought of this thread, this is a great overhead shot of the Ka Maka Landing and grotto pool. This makes it look smaller than it is...


----------



## OKW Lover

DSCN1132 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## DVCAlisha

Stunning photos!


----------



## OKW Lover

DSCN1230 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## rlk




----------



## jtkboston

rlk said:


>


Wowza, what a great picture!  How'd you keep everyone out of the grotto pool to keep the surface so smooth?


----------



## rlk

jtkboston said:


> Wowza, what a great picture!  How'd you keep everyone out of the grotto pool to keep the surface so smooth?



Thanks.
One benefit of not adjusting to the 6 hour time difference was getting my morning run in before the sunrise.  After I ran, I would sit by the infinity pool and watch the sunrise.  Best part of my day!


----------



## alohamom

rlk-that photo is gorgeous!


----------



## crystal1313

@rlk, WOW!  Just..........wow!  Gorgeous shot!  I think that is where I will spend my mornings too =)


----------



## OKW Lover

DSCN1224 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## OKW Lover

From our 2014 trip:



DSC_0234 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Gr8scott




----------



## heaven2dc

OKW Lover said:


> DSC_0055_HDR - Version 2 by jalves_02360, on Flickr



Gorgeous photo!  Do you have the original version you can post without the touch ups or whatever it's called?  Would love to see that too!


----------



## OKW Lover

heaven2dc said:


> Gorgeous photo!  Do you have the original version you can post without the touch ups or whatever it's called?  Would love to see that too!


I do.  Let me search around and provide you the link.


----------



## Gr8scott




----------



## KateP85




----------



## heaven2dc

OKW Lover said:


> I do.  Let me search around and provide you the link.



Thanks!!  Loved your pic - really excited to be going next year!


----------



## OKW Lover

heaven2dc said:


> Gorgeous photo!  Do you have the original version you can post without the touch ups or whatever it's called?  Would love to see that too!


Here is the original, untouched photo.  



DSC_0055 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## SeaPic

Love this thread! Every time we talk about Aulani or the music comes up on the play list the whole family gets teary eyed. 

My avatar is also my Aulani pic.


----------



## KateP85




----------



## heaven2dc

OKW Lover said:


> Here is the original, untouched photo.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0055 by jalves_02360, on Flickr



I love both versions!   The views are amazing no matter if they're poolside or ocean view from this area!


----------



## OKW Lover

heaven2dc said:


> I love both versions!   The views are amazing no matter if they're poolside or ocean view from this area!


IIRC, that was from the elevator lobby on the ewa tower.  The one on the left as you walk into the resort.


----------



## Love2Cruz

EWL said:


> DSCF0324 by ewl930, on Flickr



This is the prettiest picture I've ever seen of a sunset...BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ehrawn

Playful Menehune


----------



## ehrawn

Sea creatures at Rainbow Reef.


----------



## crystal1313

Ama Ama sunset


----------



## KateP85




----------



## ehrawn

Sunset ice-cream cone.


----------



## ehrawn

Sunset at Cove 1


----------



## Janrantoo2

Thank you everyone for posting your beautiful photos! First Aulani trip for Jan 29 - Feb 2, 2017 and can't wait! Everyone on our party has been to Oahu multiple times so we will most likely stay and experience all Aulani has to offer.


----------



## ehrawn

I had a very melty Dole Whip yesterday. I guess it was a bit hot.


----------



## NancyDVC

Our view today.

Our view


----------



## OKW Lover

NancyDVC said:


> Our view today.
> 
> Our viewView attachment 201674


Nice!  Do you mind telling us what kind of room you have and what view you booked?


----------



## NancyDVC

We booked a one bedroom, ocean view HA with roll-in shower. According to the room lists here on the disboards there is only one of these. When we arrived on Saturday morning, we were asked if we needed the roll in shower. I said yes because my DBF and co-member has difficulty getting in and out of an accessible tub. So surprise to us we were upgraded to a 2 bedroom HA with the roll-in shower! I believe that both villas are on the same floor and not far apart.
We are in the Wai'anae tower (on the right facing the beach).


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks for the location info.  I was wondering if this was classified as ocean or pool view.


----------



## SpaceEngTM

We spent a lovely evening hour or so in this spot enjoying the live music and Hawaiian beer. The kids were taking a hula lesson so the adult only time was greatly appreciated. The weather was fantastic during our time in late June. We live in Houston, Texas so it was a very nice change.


----------



## ehrawn

The nice thing about a "family friendly" resort is that the deck chairs empty out about 4 pm when all the little ones get hangry.


----------



## cgattis

ehrawn said:


> View attachment 202975 The nice thing about a "family friendly" resort is the the deck chairs empty out About 4 pm when all the little ones get hangry.


Very pretty


----------



## OKW Lover

Its been a while since there was any activity on this thread.  I went back and looked at some pictures from my past trips and pulled out this one:



DSCN1228 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## mrp4352

We had such a great time!  It's finally my turn to share pictures!!


----------



## alohamom

WOW-I have never seen the Mickey head shave ice before! Did you get that at the shave Ice place beside Mamas in the middle of the pool area?


----------



## mrp4352

alohamom said:


> WOW-I have never seen the Mickey head shave ice before! Did you get that at the shave Ice place beside Mamas in the middle of the pool area?


yes - it was an extra dollar for the Mickey ears and well worth it for the picture! (although eating them is quite an adventure.  I ended up picking up the first ear and eating it by hand which was super messy, then picking up the second ear and laying it flat on top of the rest of the snow cone so i could eat it more normally).  I had the ha ling mua (?) flavor - kind of a sweet and tart plum, so good, especially with the sweetened condensed milk poured over the top!!


----------



## alohamom

mrp4352 said:


> yes - it was an extra dollar for the Mickey ears and well worth it for the picture! (although eating them is quite an adventure.  I ended up picking up the first ear and eating it by hand which was super messy, then picking up the second ear and laying it flat on top of the rest of the snow cone so i could eat it more normally).  I had the ha ling mua (?) flavor - kind of a sweet and tart plum, so good, especially with the sweetened condensed milk poured over the top!!



Oh my, that sounds soooo messy but delicious! My family all love the condensed milk but I am not a big fan of it. They wont have it any other way! Thanks for the pic...


----------



## ehrawn

I see we haven't fixed the deck chair situation. Guess I'll have to eat my dole whip on the beach.


----------



## ehrawn

Day 2: liquid aloha.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ama Ama



Untitled by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## cgattis

Just back, so I'm going to try to post a pic a day until I can write a TR!


----------



## mitchwebb

We have been back for a couple of weeks and already want to plan next summers visit.


----------



## cgattis

Mick-subi


----------



## mitchwebb




----------



## OKW Lover

Just wanted to say that I love this thread.  Keeps me going until our next visit - which won't be until mid-2018.


----------



## cgattis

If anyone can tell me how to resize pics from my iPhone, I'll get back to posting!!  Couldn't find the how-to on the Tech Forum :/


----------



## Psymonds

cgattis said:


> If anyone can tell me how to resize pics from my iPhone, I'll get back to posting!!  Couldn't find the how-to on the Tech Forum :/


share them with yourself via email, then it will ask you what size you want to send, small, medium large or actual, and will give you file size.  usually medium or large will be under 1mb


----------



## Psymonds




----------



## cgattis

Psymonds said:


> share them with yourself via email, then it will ask you what size you want to send, small, medium large or actual, and will give you file size.  usually medium or large will be under 1mb


O. M. G.  That is so freakin obvious.  You're an evil genius, and I mean that as the highest compliment.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## cgattis

Ha!!


----------



## alohamom

@cgattis  YAY - you did it!


----------



## cgattis

alohamom said:


> @cgattis  YAY - you did it!


Yeah I did!! Thanks to @Psymonds aka Captain Obvious!!  So here's one more, just cause I can!! LOL


----------



## alohamom

oh that view!


----------



## Psymonds

cgattis said:


> View attachment 254291
> Yeah I did!! Thanks to @Psymonds aka Captain Obvious!!  So here's one more, just cause I can!! LOL


no problem!  I used to get frustrated since I always want to send full size


----------



## Psymonds




----------



## Psymonds

Psymonds said:


> View attachment 254574



One of the bartenders on another island, btw noted that you should avoid the straw in a mai tai, and drink the sweet through the dark rum float.


----------



## mlp1933




----------



## OKW Lover

DSC_0148_1_1.jpg by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Lorip1006

Aw thank you!! We will be there Jan 10 and these pics are fabulous!  Two weeks after we get home DD is heading to WDW for her college internship program. It’s going to be a ver Disney year for us!!


----------



## Lorip1006

Aw thank you!! We will be there Jan 10 and these pics are fabulous!  Two weeks after we get home DD is heading to WDW for her college internship program. It’s going to be a ver Disney year for us!!


----------



## ksromack

Following this thread!  We aren't going until May 2020 but this thread will help me get through the next 5 months!


----------



## Networth

We will be there January 9 through January 19. Really enjoying this thread.


----------



## OKW Lover

Networth said:


> We will be there January 9 through January 19. Really enjoying this thread.


Be sure to post your best picture here when you get back!


----------



## ksromack

OKW Lover said:


> DSC_0148_1_1.jpg by jalves_02360, on Flickr


I just love B&W photos.....especially the interesting contrast! Kudos on the sharp image!


----------



## dachsie

Lorip1006 said:


> Aw thank you!! We will be there Jan 10 and these pics are fabulous!  Two weeks after we get home DD is heading to WDW for her college internship program. It’s going to be a ver Disney year for us!!





Networth said:


> We will be there January 9 through January 19. Really enjoying this thread.


I will be there Jan 12-17


----------



## OKW Lover

Untitled by jalves_02360, on Flickr




Untitled by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## Lorip1006

dachsie said:


> I will be there Jan 12-17


So exciting!  Our first time!  Long time DVC members trying to make it to all the resorts!  Do u have any adventures planned?


----------



## ArcticTeacher

We will be there Jan 18-24, 2020


----------



## Ali2788

Amw1064 said:


> It took us at least 2 weeks to even begin to think about being in the real world.  We thought about Aulani for months afterward.  It is such an awesome place. View attachment 149179


Love the dress


----------



## Leilanie94

Sunday, December 8, 2019


----------



## kickash




----------



## Lorip1006

Oh my gosh!  Just back yesterday. Out of the beautiful white powder sand into the white powder snow that fell in the upper Midwest!  Enjoyed beyond belief:  character breakfast and dinner, an afternoon at the spa with daughter, boogie board and paddle board, POG juice and so much more!  The views from room 1282 in the Ewe tower here: a 1 bedroom. The bed and pillows were very comfy!! Had some very good sleeps! DD said sofa comfy too!  Just laid sheet on top and slept there!  Hope u all enjoy!  Am checking pint balances today haha!!


----------



## dachsie




----------

